# Which Zener Diode?



## Chad11491 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi All,

Building the Disarray currently. I ordered 51v zener diodes but they're too big to fit. I couldn't find anything for "51E" from the build doc "51E 51V Zener". Is there a specific diode that anyone has used for this build?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 7, 2019)

What wattage was the diode you ordered?


----------



## Chad11491 (Aug 7, 2019)

Just looked 5w. that's probably why. Would 500ma be ok?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 7, 2019)

Yep and 1w should fit there too I would think


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2019)

Strange circuit that one.  ANY zener >3V that will fit in the holes will work.  Not sure why the original designer chose zeners because they never get a chance to do their zener thing, they only conduct in the forward direction.  That blue LED clamps the reverse voltage on the zeners to <4V.  For that matter, you could use 1N4148s, it's not going to sound any different.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 8, 2019)

They probably ordered a bunch of wrong parts and just went with it, EHX style.


----------



## Chad11491 (Aug 8, 2019)

Well i have a ton of 4148’s on hand so I’ll socket them and see what happens! Haha, thanks all. This is the first time I encountered Zeners and had to look up what they did.


----------



## stevtron (Aug 8, 2019)

Another zener question, Derailer (Ethos) : 1N4678 - can't find that one, it's a 1,8 V … what can I use as a substitute ?
I have 2,1 V Zener , would they work ?

Ah, I see - there are some in the PedalPCB store ...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 8, 2019)

Better stick with 1.8V, that fancy diode bridge clipper circuit depends on the correct zener voltage.


----------



## stevtron (Aug 8, 2019)

mmh, OK … makes sense.


----------



## stevtron (Aug 9, 2019)

Used that 2.1V Zener, can't hear any differences in comparisation with some original YouTube vids , so … seems to work and sounds geat


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 13, 2019)

The effect of the different diode voltages could be pretty subtle and dependent on playing style, pickups, amp, etc.  A YouTube video is just that.  How it sounds to your ears is really all that matters.


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 9, 2019)

I got the Disarray to build also, but looking at the build sheet, it has a lot of weird stuff. I'm going to use an NE5532 instead of JRC4580 and 1N4148 instead of the Zeners. Anybody else done this?


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 9, 2019)

I bought the 1n4757A for that build 1W 51.0V...

1N4678 1.8V Zener Diode i have these coming today from Mr PedalPCB in my order

So which one do i use ?

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 9, 2019)

1N4148s will work fine in place of the 51V zeners in the Disarray.  Save your 1.8V zeners for a circuit that actually needs 1.8V zeners.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 9, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 1N4148s will work fine in place of the 51V zeners in the Disarray.  Save your 1.8V zeners for a circuit that actually needs 1.8V zeners.



Will do CDB ! thanks for the reply...

Mike


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 24, 2019)

stevtron said:


> Another zener question, Derailer (Ethos) : 1N4678 - can't find that one, it's a 1,8 V … what can I use as a substitute ?
> I have 2,1 V Zener , would they work ?
> 
> Ah, I see - there are some in the PedalPCB store ...



btw i believe pedalpcb sells 1.8v zeners for the derailer, check the components section


----------

